# Arquivos de configuração não funcionam

## martim.tornquist

Aí Pessoal!

Devo ter feito alguma ****** que bagunçou estes arquivos como:

o arquivo clock está configurado corretamente, mas na inicialização diz que time zone está configurado para factory, o keymaps, tb configurado correto, mas não funfa. Alguma sugestão? Desde já agradeço.

----------

## thiagonunes

Já tentou seguir isso: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

Posta aí teu emerge --info e os /etc/conf.d/[consolefont,keymaps].

Fez alguma atualização recente?

Já rodou um etc-update?

----------

## martim.tornquist

Aí Thiago!

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.ussg.indiana.edu http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="pt_BR"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde libg++ midi ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl pam pcre perl ppds pppd python qt readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pt_BR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark ati chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mga neomagic nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

Consolefont

# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

keymap

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="br-abnt2"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

Sim, fiz uma atualização e tb rodei etc-update.

Obrigado pelas dicas.

----------

## thiagonunes

Tenta CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16".

----------

## martim.tornquist

Aí, troquei o consolefont, mas continua dando os mesmos problemas.

Mais sugestões serão sempre benvindas.

----------

## thiagonunes

Ajustar o consolefont serve para que você possa ver o ç (c cedilha) e alguns caracteres acentuados, você consegue fazer isto?

A configuração do teclado para br-abnt2 serve, obviamente, para teclados abnt2 e apenas para o console, se o problema é no x aí é no xorg.conf. A configuração do teclado está correta no console?

Os scripts consolefont e keymaps estão rodando na inicialização?

Eu não sei acertar a fonte do console na mão, mas o comando acho que é o setfont. Tenta acertar na mão pra saber se o problema é dos scripts de inicialização ou outro. Pra acertar o teclado na mão é "loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/br-abnt2".

----------

## martim.tornquist

Aí Thiago!

Acho que os arquivos não estão rodando no início!!!!

----------

## thiagonunes

E você sabe como fazer os scripts que selecionam a fonte do console e que definem o mapa de teclado rodarem no boot?

Você conseguiu definir a fonte e o keymap manualmente?

----------

## martim.tornquist

Sim, eles estão definidos, mas como rodar no boot...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## thiagonunes

Hm... Joguei a isca e você mordeu. :P

De fato posso lhe dizer como fazer essas coisas rodarem no boot, mas primeiro me responda:

Você instalou seu gentoo pelo instalador do livecd?

----------

## martim.tornquist

Sim Thiago, foi pelo livecd, seguindo o handbook.

No arquivo /etc/conf.d/local.start, coloquei a linha: dhcpcd eth0, mas no boot este arquivo não é lido ou se é lido não funfa, porque sempre que  inicio o gentoo  tenho que digitar este comando no terminal para poder conectar.

----------

## thiagonunes

Bom, se você instalou pelo instalador do livecd então eu lhe recomendo que começe de novo mas seguindo o handbook.

Esse: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml

Instalando você vai descobrir como colocar serviços para rodar no boot e como configurar a rede via dhcp no boot.

ps: veja minha assinatura.

ps2: use as docs em inglês, as em português estão muito desatualizadas. E sempre que você for ver uma doc traduzida veja se ela tem um aviso na parte de cima da barra vertical azul da esquerda avisando que a versão original está mais atualizada.

----------

## martim.tornquist

Aí Thiago!

Não sei como, acho que fazendo atualização do portage ou sei lá o que, mas pelo menos por enquanto voltou a funcionar algumas coisas como o dhcpcd automaticamente, no terminal consigo usar normalmente, obrigado pelas dicas.

----------

## thiagonunes

De fato, pela lógica, chamar o dhcpcd no local.start tem que funcionar, mas o jeito previsto na documentação deve funcionar tão bem quanto.

A propósito, não sei se eu entendi mal, mas você não gostou que eu lhe sujerisse reinstalar seu gentoo?

----------

## martim.tornquist

Aí Thiago!

Não, nada a ver!

É que eu mexi tanto nas configurações, que acabou voltando a um ponto que tinha antes! E reinstalar o gentoo já fiz muitas vezes ( desde o ano passado) . Agora no momento que escrevo, estou com ele funcionando mais ou menos (consegui instalar o kde, depois de muita briga com o handbook e pacotes bloqueados), mas ainda faltam ajustes como quando clicar num link ele abrir o firefox( no momento clicando num link não acontece nada).

Muito obrigado pelas dicas, sei que tenho que ler muito ainda o handbook, mas tem horas que me confundo com todas aquelas explicações... um dia chego lá.

Novamente muito obrigado pela paciência e pelas dicas. Valeu!!

----------

